# fyi, posix



## Alain De Vos (Sep 14, 2022)

Posix,





						Transcending POSIX: The End of an Era?
					






					www.usenix.org


----------



## msplsh (Sep 14, 2022)

Offload JavaScript to a NIC???  Other than that, ok.


----------



## Crivens (Sep 14, 2022)

Heeeyyy, what can _possibly _go wrong with javascript on a NIC?


----------

